# Plants that hitched a ride into your tank..



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Just wondering what sort of plants people stumbled into when they made purchased plants.

For me, i've recieved
Riccia Fluttans
Java Moss
Corkscrew Val
and theres a couple more i cant remember.

All piggy backed into my tank from King Ed's


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had a baby apple snail and leoperd ramshon snail piggy back along but not too many plants hitch a ride


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

oh snails.... got those, and from petcetera Blue green


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Duckweed...


----------

